# Sexiest Geeks of 2007!



## Quiz_Master (Jan 6, 2008)

Who said girls are not Geek ? Who said geeks can't be sexy and good looking.? 
Wired .com is hosting a Compitition Titled "Vote for the Sexiest Geeks of 2007".

Every year, they nominate the smartest, sexiest and most Wired men and women of the year. You can not only vote, but also submit the name and picture of someone you think deserves the esteemed title of Wired Sexy Geek. 

 Remember, geeks are not just computer nerds. They're dedicated to the point of being obsessed, so smart they scare you, and hot in a possibly undefinable way. 

Here are top 2 candidates := 

Jade Raymond.
*www.meristation.com/EPORTAL_IMGS/GENERAL/articulos/Noviembre2006-JadeRaymondentreYihadyCruzadas/IMG-cw4560d421b5584/ASSASSINS_CREED_Jade_Raymond_producer1pe.jpg


> Jade Raymond graduated from McGill University with a Bachelors of Science in computer science and an uncompleted minor in Military science. Her first job in the industry was programming games for Sony. A few years later, she moved into a producer role at EA, and she has since been producing games. Most recently, Jade Raymond was the producer of Ubisoft's action-adventure game Assassin's Creed.



Danica McKellar
*i.usatoday.net/life/_photos/2007/08/14/danica-mckellarx.jpg


> Sure, Danica is the actress who we remember watching in The Wonder Years, but she grew up, got a math degree and has even helped prove her own math theorem - the Chayes-McKellar-Winn Theorem. That's an honor that few mathmeticians can claim, and certainly none as beautiful as Danica.



*Source*


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 6, 2008)

Jade Raymond will win, she is vry popular among gamers.


----------



## Voldy (Jan 6, 2008)

Cool Quizy !!!
I also choose jade raymond


----------



## x3060 (Jan 6, 2008)

crap...


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the second one...She is more hot nd sexy


----------



## eggman (Jan 6, 2008)

@quizzy:I dunno about them, but you sure are NERD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

Mujhe to koe bhi mile jaye chalegi 

Sahi mall hai.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2008)

where is Natalie Portman ? 
She was uber geek back in high school and degree.
*imagecache2.allposters.com/images/pic/54/039_16030~Natalie-Portman-Posters.jpg


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

Add here name


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 6, 2008)

More pics plz.........they aren't sufficient to make decision


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 6, 2008)

Abe dusht go to their website for rating


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 8, 2008)

Seems we all stand a chance here to hook up with them


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 8, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Seems we all stand a chance here to hook up with them


Is it true??????


----------



## fun2sh (Jan 8, 2008)

wow.i start droolin


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2008)

shall we start voting ?/ create a poll.
Include natalie too 
and kate beckinsale too and provide checkboxes to select multiple choices


----------



## Pat (Jan 8, 2008)

Lol! Saale sab ke sab thirkiii hai


----------



## utsav (Jan 8, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Mujhe to koe bhi mile jaye chalegi
> 
> Sahi mall hai.



mujhe bhi


----------



## mehulved (Jan 8, 2008)

phreak0ut said:


> Seems we all stand a chance here to hook up with them


Dream On!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jan 8, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> wow.i start droolin


not good for your health kiddo reporter.



Pat said:


> Lol! Saale sab ke sab thirkiii hai



means all are in good healh.[testosterone is working].



CadCrazy said:


> Mujhe to koe bhi mile jaye chalegi
> 
> Sahi mall hai.


despo!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

Pat said:


> Lol! Saale sab ke sab thirkiii hai



Behave yourself. You may face dire consequences.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 11, 2008)

i hope she teach me maths


----------



## Pat (Jan 11, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Behave yourself. You may face dire consequences.


 
Lol! I am scared


----------



## CadCrazy (Jan 11, 2008)

You scared and still laughing. Last warning otherwise i'll ban you


----------



## Pat (Jan 11, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> You scared and still laughing. Last warning otherwise i'll ban you


 
Noooo nooooooo..please dont ban me   
:roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pathik (Jan 13, 2008)

Danica McKellar. Ultra Hot!!!
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s1.jpg
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s10.jpg
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s2.jpg
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s3.jpg
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s4.jpg
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s5.jpg
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s6.jpg
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s7.jpg
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s8.jpg
*www.stuffmagazine.com/girls/danica_mckellar/danica_McKellar_s9.jpg


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 13, 2008)

i dont know either of the two posted infirst post.But I will vote for Danica McKellar


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 13, 2008)

Same Same...

She is better then Jade Raymond... *(In looks ofcourse)


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

My vote has been edited[or at least i wish]. Now there is no confusion, all thanks to pathik.
btw they are only thumnails


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

dOm1naTOr said:


> My vote has been edited[or at least i wish]. Now there is no confusion, all thanks to pathik.
> btw they are only thumnails


lol...jo dikhta hai woh hota nahi...
makeup magic


----------



## Ambar (Jan 13, 2008)

raymond fr me


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jan 13, 2008)

thumbnails mein diktha nahin


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 13, 2008)

Danica McKellar is loosing...

Previously she was on 2nd position.. Now she is on 3rd.


----------



## Pat (Jan 13, 2008)

Quiz_Master said:


> Danica McKellar is loosing...
> 
> Previously she was on 2nd position.. Now she is on 3rd.



^^Loosing ?? What do you mean by that ? Dirty Mind


----------



## Faun (Jan 13, 2008)

Portman and Beckinsale duo for me =D


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 13, 2008)

Pat said:


> ^^Loosing ?? What do you mean by that ? Dirty Mind



I mean.. I want her to Win yaar...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/8.gif

जब उसे पता चलेगा की मैने उसे वोट किया है तो .... हीहीही!!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 14, 2008)

Milna kissi ko kuch nahin hai...sab bas dil to tasaliyan de lo...


----------



## Pathik (Jan 14, 2008)

*www.stuffmagazine.com/cover_girls/girl.aspx?id=468


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2008)

do we need to open a celeb section now...=D


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jan 15, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/105.gif


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jan 18, 2008)

I feel my Maths ma'm is  uber kewl .I never misses her lectures for me she is way to go ...............


----------



## Pat (Jan 23, 2008)

^^Post her pics and let us decide


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 23, 2008)

Quiz master,  change the pic of Jade Raymond


what kind of copyprotect system that site has


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jan 23, 2008)

Vyasram said:


> Quiz master,  change the pic of Jade Raymond
> 
> 
> what kind of copyprotect system that site has



Pic Changed!! heheh 

Right now Marina of hotforwords is on top.. followed by Jade Raymond and Denica.


----------

